# Things from the past



## ILuvCowparsely (13 June 2018)

The cough post reminded me of Easakof for horses, we put on their bit and it would ease the coughing for riding etc.






 Also Ruby wormer  which was good for horses with allergy or reacting to Ivermectin  I still  have one from the past un used it wormed for bots particularly.  Do you remember anything from the past you want to share that you used or have a photo of? 





Sorry they are a bit big


----------



## Gloi (13 June 2018)

Using this deadly implement as a teenager at the riding school
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfDE6CGo7Sc


----------



## redapple (13 June 2018)

Do people still use these?! I haven't seen one used for a long time but everyone had one at my childhood yard!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (13 June 2018)

redapple said:









Do people still use these?! I haven't seen one used for a long time but everyone had one at my childhood yard!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, regularly used on hairy native yak coats when they are shedding in the spring 

The ruby wormer turned the bots red as they came out... easy to see in the droppings 


I miss Extratail, I don't miss the razor blading of bot eggs tho!


----------



## SEL (13 June 2018)

Jute rugs! Don't miss them tho - used to weigh a tonne and stink when they got wet.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (13 June 2018)

Gloi said:



			Using this deadly implement as a teenager at the riding school
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfDE6CGo7Sc

Click to expand...

dad and I had one of these  I would get bored of it after a few minutes-I was only about 8/9 though.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (13 June 2018)

redapple said:









Do people still use these?! I haven't seen one used for a long time but everyone had one at my childhood yard!
		
Click to expand...


Do people not use these?  used daily in shedding season on two natives-flat side used as a scraper after a bath.


----------



## TheresaW (13 June 2018)

Weve got one we use on our husky too!


----------



## milliepops (13 June 2018)

redapple said:









Do people still use these?! I haven't seen one used for a long time but everyone had one at my childhood yard!
		
Click to expand...

yep bought a new one for the old dears this year too


----------



## little_critter (13 June 2018)

I was looking for a chaff cutter the other month. I figured I was spending money on unmolassed grass chaff. I might as well chop up a slice of hay.


----------



## Rowreach (13 June 2018)

milliepops said:



			yep bought a new one for the old dears this year too 

Click to expand...

They're the most brilliant scrapers ever!  Those plastic things are next to useless.


----------



## teach (13 June 2018)

redapple said:









Do people still use these?! I haven't seen one used for a long time but everyone had one at my childhood yard!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely! Its one of my most prized grooming implements for getting winter coat out of my section A!!


----------



## Frumpoon (13 June 2018)

New Zealand rugs!!! None of this light, medium and heavyweight turnouts....it was a turnout and they were either wearing one or they weren't


----------



## Baroque (13 June 2018)

SEL said:



			Jute rugs! Don't miss them tho - used to weigh a tonne and stink when they got wet.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes! And if it was really cold, a wilton blanket underneath folded to a point over the neck then folded back over the wither and all held together with a roller. A leather anti-cast one to be really smart. Those were the days!


----------



## Fiona (13 June 2018)

Green canvas new zealands that were reproofed with wax heated in a saucepan....

Fiona


----------



## dominobrown (13 June 2018)

I am trying to bring back petal over reach boots... loved the noise they made.
I remember having a tour around the old stables at Hopetoun house and they still had all the old lotions and grooming stuff in them. Love this kind of thing.
Still have a chillcheater blue and red stable on the go... Have a few actually and some worldbeater rugs?


----------



## Gypley (13 June 2018)

Anyone remember when jockey skulls used to have the rubber chin straps?! If you didn&#8217;t have a sweaty rash on your chin at the end of your lesson as a child, you didn&#8217;t work hard enough!


----------



## vmac66 (14 June 2018)

I remember the elastic chin straps on riding hats. We used to put ours over the peak as that was how all the top showjumpers wore theirs.


----------



## Goldenstar (14 June 2018)

Making and using wisps who remembers that ?
The smell of Bloom hoarse shampoo and I am just old enough to remember horses being washed with large lumps  of green fairy laundry soap and also dark yellow coal tar soap .
Horses in stalls .
The molasses stuff that was a sort of sticky powder not sure what it was .
When horse food came in hessian sacks .I also remember the arrive of modern bailer twine and the traditional thin rope they used before 
Proper broad bran .
The use of kaolin to treat  seventy percent of horse ailments .
Felt pads under saddles .


----------



## Kat (14 June 2018)

You can still get the petal over reach boots direct from westropp on their website - I used to love them as a child and vowed to buy some when I got a horse of my own!


----------



## Fluffypiglet (14 June 2018)

Kat said:



			You can still get the petal over reach boots direct from westropp on their website - I used to love them as a child and vowed to buy some when I got a horse of my own!
		
Click to expand...

Y
How exciting! I used to love clacking around in these on my pony feeling like a professional SJ! Tend to canter a lot as that made the best sound.  I note theyve made them quieter tho.... sighs....


----------



## scats (14 June 2018)

Wisps.  I used to love making them.
Canvas rugs.
Chin cups on hats.
Packing straw under a string vest style sweat rug to help dry them off.

My friends pony had a pair of those petal overreach boots and we used to all have a canter round on her so we could make tha noise.


----------



## pennyturner (14 June 2018)

Goldenstar said:



			Making and using wisps who remembers that ?
The smell of Bloom hoarse shampoo and I am just old enough to remember horses being washed with large lumps  of green fairy laundry soap and also dark yellow coal tar soap .
Horses in stalls .
The molasses stuff that was a sort of sticky powder not sure what it was .
When horse food came in hessian sacks .I also remember the arrive of modern bailer twine and the traditional thin rope they used before 
Proper broad bran .
The use of kaolin to treat  seventy percent of horse ailments .
Felt pads under saddles .
		
Click to expand...

Yeesh GS - how old are you?  Proper coal tar soap has been banned for yonks!

I still use a wisp made out of long grass if we get down to the field and realise we've forgotten the brushes


----------



## Ddraig_wen (14 June 2018)

I still have useable jute rugs and 2 of the old canvas new zealands lol.  I do have a load of the new ones too though. I love my scraper for getting winter coats out


----------



## Crackerz (14 June 2018)

SEL said:



			Jute rugs! Don't miss them tho - used to weigh a tonne and stink when they got wet.
		
Click to expand...

Ha! Yes! Just like Premier Equine rugs now.... But at least Jutes stayed waterproof


----------



## Pinkvboots (14 June 2018)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Yes, regularly used on hairy native yak coats when they are shedding in the spring 

The ruby wormer turned the bots red as they came out... easy to see in the droppings 


I miss Extratail, I don't miss the razor blading of bot eggs tho!
		
Click to expand...

I use one for getting the mud off and shedding hair


----------



## Goldenstar (14 June 2018)

pennyturner said:



			Yeesh GS - how old are you?  Proper coal tar soap has been banned for yonks!

I still use a wisp made out of long grass if we get down to the field and realise we've forgotten the brushes 

Click to expand...

Coal tar in soap 2005 according to the internet .


----------



## Cecile (14 June 2018)

SEL said:



			Jute rugs! Don't miss them tho - used to weigh a tonne and stink when they got wet.
		
Click to expand...

Jute rugs with what always reminded me of army or boarding school blanket lining, I don't ever remember them leaking but couldn't remove them when wet as too heavy


----------



## Cecile (14 June 2018)

little_critter said:



			I was looking for a chaff cutter the other month. I figured I was spending money on unmolassed grass chaff. I might as well chop up a slice of hay.
		
Click to expand...

I have a chaff cutter in my barn if you are still looking, its a monster 
I saw one in a chaff cutter in garden recently they had painted it and used it as a garden ornament, they also had an old water hand pump as an ornament, far too useful/practical to use as an ornament I thought


----------



## Cecile (14 June 2018)

Gypley said:



			Anyone remember when jockey skulls used to have the rubber chin straps?! If you didnt have a sweaty rash on your chin at the end of your lesson as a child, you didnt work hard enough!
		
Click to expand...

I remember when you had a bit of elastic under your chin to keep your hat on and when trotting your hat bounced up and down too and left your head or at times covered your eyes


----------



## ycbm (14 June 2018)

Crackerz said:



			Ha! Yes! Just like Premier Equine rugs now.... But at least Jutes stayed waterproof 

Click to expand...

I think you're confusing materials?

Jute rugs were wide weave beige stable rugs and could never have been made waterproof. Outdoor rugs were waxed canvas, and could leak like a seive.


----------



## Goldenstar (14 June 2018)

The smell of a jute rug incrusted with dried pee in March when it had been worn all winter now I don&#8217;t miss that .


----------



## ycbm (14 June 2018)

Goldenstar said:



			The smell of a jute rug incrusted with dried pee in March when it had been worn all winter now I dont miss that .
		
Click to expand...

Having to use padded  surcingles to keep them on, and adding bed blankets underneath to increase warmth. What a faff that was!

And all of it stinky and not machine washable !!


----------



## Cecile (14 June 2018)

I had elephant ear jods years ago - I thought they were wonderful, they took an age to wash and dry as I certainly don't remember a washing machine,  probably not invented washing machines at the time or only very posh people had them


----------



## Bubblewrap (14 June 2018)

String girths! still have one in the old barn somewhere, they must have pinch the poor ponies. 
Also when I was about 10 a girl I knew, family had loads of money, alway rode in a yellow roll neck jumper with matching yellow knitted gloves. I always wanted to look like that!


----------



## ycbm (14 June 2018)

Bubblewrap said:



			String girths! still have one in the old barn somewhere, they must have pinch the poor ponies. 
Also when I was about 10 a girl I knew, family had loads of money, alway rode in a yellow roll neck jumper with matching yellow knitted gloves. I always wanted to look like that!
		
Click to expand...

St&#369;bben still sell string girths. They are great at sweat dispersal and evening out pressure. 

I used to ride in a yellow polo neck and gloves .  It was the accepted uniform at one time where I was.


----------



## JillA (14 June 2018)

Stubben brought back string girths a few years ago, they suit some horses. (Cross posted ycbm  )

I remember Banakoff, similar in that it contained menthol but you smeared it in the false nostril. And Ellimans Embrocation? They produced a book decades ago with all the old ailments and remedies, mine got lost somewhere along the way. Drenching horns, colic drenches? And yes, the NZ rugs with a single surcingle that never stayed straight.
And Jackatex mail order riding clothes? I had one of those rubberised macs from there


----------



## Goldenstar (14 June 2018)

The smell of those macs when they began to perish .


----------



## Tiddlypom (14 June 2018)

A 15yo me in 1973 on my amazing 17yo hand me down Irish mare, ready for hunting. Back then 17yo was considered ancient in horse terms.







Stylo rubber riding boots (yuk), rubber bit guards and knitted string gloves which stretched in the rain and peeled off leaving hands freezing. No numnah (what were they?). I was forbidden to ride without wearing a hat, but what use this ornamental affair would have been, I don't know. I had a crash hat for XC, but they were hideously uncomfortable things that were only tolerable to wear for a few minutes.


----------



## riversideeu (14 June 2018)

Goldenstar  I think the molasses powder was molassine meal I loved it too. We used an antique singer on my old grey pony to singe off her cat hairs instead of clipping again they just curled up and brushed off. Proper home made Kaolin poultices much better than animalintex. The hunting yard near me still used a hand powered clippers which are exhausting. Their horses were in stalls with a rope and chog. Easy to muck out. I loved proper wool day rugs too.


----------



## Crackerz (14 June 2018)

ycbm said:



			I think you're confusing materials?

Jute rugs were wide weave beige stable rugs and could never have been made waterproof. Outdoor rugs were waxed canvas, and could leak like a seive.
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes i have! But i dont remember my waxed rugs leaking at all, just rubbing shoulders... However, all my PE rugs might as well not exist in a heavy rain fall & you need to be Eddie Hall to lift them when they are soaked


----------



## Sheep (14 June 2018)

Such an elegant picture TP!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (14 June 2018)

waxed canvas rugs-went like cardboard when wet and took an age to dry. I still have some westrops but nothing needs to wear them!

Lavenham coats. somehow my mother thought they were weatherproof! I also had stylo boots and a cork hat lol.


----------



## Red-1 (14 June 2018)

Orange rubber reins, that went sticky when old. I also started with the elastic chin strap.

The thing I missed most is the old white foam back protector that you stuffed down your jodhs. They did op round your kidneys and that was it. 


I would love one now, wish I had not thrown mine away. I would wear it for hacking as it was not at all restrictive like the body protectors of today. No straps round your shoulders. No restrictions. I was just at Bramham last week and the BHS or some safety organisation (Beta?) had one on display to show protection over the years. I almost went over and made an offer on it!


GS - Is this not Coal Tar Soap then? https://www.superdrug.com/Wrights/W...Sg&gclsrc=ds&dclid=CJHIkuzx0tsCFRJj0wodYSILrA


----------



## Slightlyconfused (14 June 2018)

dominobrown said:



			Still have a chillcheater blue and red stable on the go... Have a few actually and some worldbeater rugs?
		
Click to expand...

I have my old mares chillcheater blue and red up in the loft.
I remember the worldbeater ones, they were good.


----------



## Hipo (14 June 2018)

Loved the petal overreach boots, had them on my pony, he didn't even need overreach boots 
Does anyone remember those white rubber/foam type numnahs with black edging?


----------



## spottybotty (14 June 2018)

I still have a leather strapping pad that I still use. I think everyone else on the yard thinks I am nuts! "Beating" my horse


----------



## Northern Hare (14 June 2018)

How about Dermobian - the best ever *magic* ointment for horses, but it was another product that was banned due to it's contents.  

I believe you can still get it abroad (Russia?) called Ilium Dermapred.

I once swapped an old Albion saddle for two big tubs of Dermobian and it took me years to use it all up, but it was a fantastic deal imo!!


----------



## Elbie (14 June 2018)

Gloi said:



			Using this deadly implement as a teenager at the riding school
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfDE6CGo7Sc

Click to expand...

We had one of these at the riding school I worked at. "Come on kids, play with this!" Can't imagine getting away with it today! That was the worst job when they'd get you to fill 4 feed sacks of 'chop'.

Someone mentioned rubber bit rings. I remember those. We used to call them biscuits and were the thing of nightmares when you were learning to tack up!


----------



## SpringArising (14 June 2018)

What a gorgeous horse TP. She looked so well cared for.


----------



## Sandstone1 (14 June 2018)

You can still get rubber bit rings.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (14 June 2018)

Mucker boots, those bloody ugly blue lace-up things with the beige sole.  Just when you thought they couldn't get any more hideous they brought out velcro ones!


----------



## little_critter (14 June 2018)

Cecile said:



			I have a chaff cutter in my barn if you are still looking, its a monster 
I saw one in a chaff cutter in garden recently they had painted it and used it as a garden ornament, they also had an old water hand pump as an ornament, far too useful/practical to use as an ornament I thought 

Click to expand...

Where are you? Pm if youd rather.


----------



## Keith_Beef (14 June 2018)

Red-1 said:



			GS - Is this not Coal Tar Soap then? https://www.superdrug.com/Wrights/W...Sg&gclsrc=ds&dclid=CJHIkuzx0tsCFRJj0wodYSILrA

Click to expand...

Wright's Coal Tar soap was reformulated using tea-tree oil for its antifungal or antimicrobial qualities, and the website says it has a "traditional coal tar fragrance".


----------



## eggs (14 June 2018)

I don't have photos but we used to keep bottles of blue 'colic drench'.  Never had cause to use them and doubt they would have done any good.


----------



## View (14 June 2018)

I don't miss boiling up linseed, nor do I miss the faff of blankets under jute rugs - but boy was it satisfying to go round the yard doing last checks and see every horse rugged up in matching jute and blankets.  And I definitely don't miss sewing the tapes on exercise bandages.

Anyone else remember mucking out using two pronged pitchforks?  Or chrome leather headcollars in the field for those hard to catch horses?

Yes, I am old enough to have ridden in hats with chin cups, string gloves and Stylo rubber boots (but they were better than the Dunlop rubber boots, to be fair).


----------



## Allykat (14 June 2018)

Stylo were the best kind of rubber boot lol. The lining always use to wear away in mine. 

I remember all the horses at the riding school I worked at use to have one jute rug with roller, one canvas crispy New Zealand and they all got a new 'poly warm' rug. All rugs the same navy blue with red binding. We thought they were state of the art! 

They also had an electric hay chopper / dust extractor. You feed in a slice and it was suppose to come out all broken up and dust free. In reality you had to watch your hands, the hay was just shredded and the remaining dust went everywhere lol. Health and safety would have had a fit lol.

Still use a metal scraper. My yard has one that is pretty ancient.


----------



## Tiddlypom (14 June 2018)

Ah, thank you Sheep and SpringArising for your lovely comments about the gorgeous Baroness (Nessie) . We owned her twice, firstly as a young horse for my older sister who competed her successfully, then after a gap of a few years we were able to buy her back for me. We then kept her to the end of her days.

Her coat does look good in the pic, doesn't it? She was fed on grass, hay, Spillers Horse and Pony cubes and bran.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (14 June 2018)

View said:



			Anyone else remember mucking out using two pronged pitchforks?
		
Click to expand...


I still use an old style thre pronged for mucking out long straw-much better for your back than a short handled four pronged imo.


----------



## Rowreach (14 June 2018)

View said:



			I don't miss boiling up linseed
		
Click to expand...

But that gorgeous smell when you mixed up boiled barley and linseed, along with everything else, and you knew exactly what was going into the feed, and the horses all looked fabulous


----------



## Sandstone1 (14 June 2018)

I loved the smell of boiled barley.


----------



## JillA (14 June 2018)

MotherOfChickens said:



			I still use an old style thre pronged for mucking out long straw-much better for your back than a short handled four pronged imo.
		
Click to expand...

The two pronged ones were pikels (sp), and their use really was for heaving bales of hay/straw onto a loft. I never did get the hang of picking a bale up with one, I guess it was a knack. I use a four pronged muck fork regularly for tidying the muck heap. And I have a "log" for tying up horses who prefer not to have the feel of a loose rope which then suddenly resists.


----------



## Sheep (14 June 2018)

Tiddlypom said:



			Ah, thank you Sheep and SpringArising for your lovely comments about the gorgeous Baroness (Nessie) . We owned her twice, firstly as a young horse for my older sister who competed her successfully, then after a gap of a few years we were able to buy her back for me. We then kept her to the end of her days.

Her coat does look good in the pic, doesn't it? She was fed on grass, hay, Spillers Horse and Pony cubes and bran.
		
Click to expand...

She looks like a lovely sort, you can see the shine on her too. What a fabulous photo to keep, so smart.


----------



## Rowreach (14 June 2018)

JillA said:



			The two pronged ones were pikels (sp), and their use really was for heaving bales of hay/straw onto a loft. I never did get the hang of picking a bale up with one, I guess it was a knack. I use a four pronged muck fork regularly for tidying the muck heap. And I have a "log" for tying up horses who prefer not to have the feel of a loose rope which then suddenly resists.
		
Click to expand...

Where I come from your pikel would be called a grape, and your log would be called a chog


----------



## Xanthoria (14 June 2018)

I don't know if these are just things you can't get in the USA (easily?), or are just not around much anymore but (and now I'm reading rest of thread I see some of these already mentioned):

String anti-sweat sheets
Hampa or Ulster plastic tendon boot sets with the waffle lining
Canvas New Zealand rugs
Wool travel bandages with tie strings
Lampwick girths
Sewn-in bits on your show bridle
Plaited cord reins
Making straw wisps to give your horses a good strapping, and getting tired halfway through the first one...
HacTac denim jods


----------



## Goldenstar (14 June 2018)

Rowreach said:



			Where I come from your pikel would be called a grape, and your log would be called a chog 

Click to expand...

Where I am the two pronged is a pitch fork the four pronged fork is a straw gripe and the log was called a log .


----------



## Cecile (14 June 2018)

little_critter said:



			Where are you? Pm if youd rather.
		
Click to expand...

Near Newbury, I'm not so clever on how to PM but I have learnt to answer them 
Technology is not my strong point


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (14 June 2018)

Someone has mentioned Jackatex. Gosh, yes! I had a pair of their riding trousers; they lasted me for YEARS and years. Also had a pair of their joddie boots, plus a "lovat" check patterned hacking jacket which I remember going off to Pony Club in and feeling a million dollars in it. In those days we all used to ape our Heroes like Pat Smythe, Harvey Smith, David Broome, and Princess Anne on Doublet competing at Badminton and later for the Olympics. My particular favourite was Marion Mould and Stroller, he was the same size as my pony! and I really just KNEW that one day we were both gonna be famous too........

Nylon girths and reins: in the most heinous colours. My "colour" was royal blue. My pony was perfect in every way, but his one vice was chewing at his reins if I wasn't looking, and he managed to chomp away at the leather fastener bit on the end, or else I'd probably still have them now. Funny that there's been a few pairs for sale on E-bay; I've got a set of nylon reins now which I use regularly, funny that the old things are always the best.

Anyone else remember half-panel saddles? Went to a county show recently and saw a saddler there who was making them, he said that they're beginning to make something of a comeback, I'm not surprised. That was the norm back then, and this saddler says that you get a really close feel with the half panel, like we always did  And of course there were Serge linings to saddles rather than leather; anyone else remember the PITA-job getting them white?? The very thought of sitting on a "synthetic" saddle - worse still going hunting sitting on a piece of plastic - would have made our old pony club DC turn in her grave, bless 'er. 

Old remedies like Stockholm Tar are still going strong: I've always got some in the yard for little emergencies, along with Green Oils (had it back then, got it now). 

Oh and Cavelletti.... I remember reading Pony magazine and time and again someone would be recommending a jumping lane with cavalletti; not seen any for a good many years, probably Elf n SafeTee have reneged them to the "dangerous" department.

Can remember NZ turnouts; they weighed a ton, but did their job, and lasted well too. 

Can also remember asking the farrier to call and getting change for twenty-quid for a full set. Now THOSE were the days....... (sighs longingly).


----------



## ozpoz (14 June 2018)

Where I come from  the 2 pronged fork is a pitchfork and a graip has six or more close prongs with knobs on the ends. Useful for picking potatoes and mucking out shavings. I think they are purely vintage now!
I loved the boiled barley feeds in winter, but not the smell of boiled linseed - so easy to burn!

I was very proud of my blue string girth, matching plaited reins,headcollar and (plastic) sharkstooth browband) I don't do matchy now - everything is quite subdued. I thouht that lavenham and polywarm rugs were the greatest invention,but I still love woolen day rugs,I just don't do that perfect stabled horse thing anymore.


----------



## Baroque (14 June 2018)

View said:



			I don't miss boiling up linseed,
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, I remember! Boiling linseed in one pot and standing right next to it a boiler for barley. The hunters would come home after a long day and have boiled linseed, boiled barley and proper broad bran mash for their tea. They'd be "thatched" with straw under their inside-out jutes. Once they'd stopped sweating and all risk of breaking out again had passed, remove the straw and rug up with blankets and the jute turned the right way. Deep straw beds and a manger crammed full of good hay. Bliss.


----------



## Goldenstar (14 June 2018)

Any one else old enough to have cared for horses bedded on peat.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (14 June 2018)

Goldenstar said:



			Any one else old enough to have cared for horses bedded on peat.
		
Click to expand...

not here but I did look after some horses in Holland on peat-it was in the 80s.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (14 June 2018)

I miss Cottage Craft plaited cotton reins, I would love some now! preferably in yellow.


----------



## Clodagh (14 June 2018)

No where near as smart as that gorgeous pony going hunting, but here is me going for a hack. I must have been about 9? 





Numnahs, never had one, made tack cleaning a chore scrubbing that grease off the underside. Ponies only allowed to wear snaffles too, even if you couldn't hold one side of them. (Not this pony, Buttons, he was a saint among beasts). I won some money on Rough and Tumble, ridden by John Francombe, in the National and bought him a cottom summer sheet at Sandon Saddlery. Loved it! Ponies had spillers cubes to eat. The hunters had straights (Mum was appalled when 'Main Ring' came out!).
Jutes and underblankets, a nightmare.
Canvas turnouts with baler twine round the legs you had to go and straighten every time the horse farted...
And how did we manage with no (equine) dentist? One saddle did a human for life, not matter what the horse. Any Essex/Herts people - remember Batchelors shop in Epping?
Oh and I wasn't allowed long boots, children wore jodphur boots and that was that.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (14 June 2018)

Sandon Saddlery-what a place. mum would take my grown out of horsey clothes and part ex them for bigger ones. it was a massive annual treat to go -always with a meal at the local Little Chef


----------



## riversideeu (14 June 2018)

I looked after horses in Switzerland on peat as it was cool for them and the owners had a garden centre so the dirty bedding all got used. I had lovely regent leather soled joddy boots with straps round the ankles instead of elastic. I had forgotten about dermobion it was excellent and smelled wonderful.


----------



## riversideeu (14 June 2018)

Old Stubben headcollars real quality I have one from years ago still as good as new.


----------



## McFluff (14 June 2018)

riversideeu said:



			I had lovely regent leather soled joddy boots with straps round the ankles instead of elastic.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, I LOVED them. Kept them till they fell apart (at least one resoleing later!). 

I hated the chin cups on crash helmets - I really wanted a lovely velvet hat but mum said no. 

Remember the day my friend got a chaskit rug to replace the canvas ones. Took us a while to work out how to fit it!


----------



## SEL (14 June 2018)

Goldenstar said:



			Any one else old enough to have cared for horses bedded on peat.
		
Click to expand...

Ha! Yup. Think the last time I saw that was 25 years ago. 

Showed my age this winter showing kids how to thatch wet ponies with straw under rugs. They thought I was mad, but it worked (of course it worked!)


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 June 2018)

Amoracaine, still have a packet as an heirloom.

Have a beautiful woollen day rug, only used when in posh places, and seeing as I no longer have a posh horse to take to posh places, the rug is folded up and stored very carefully.

The pocket rocket has a stubben string girth.  I also would love to see the plaited cotton reins return.


----------



## OldNag (15 June 2018)

ycbm said:



			St&#369;bben still sell string girths. They are great at sweat dispersal and evening out pressure. 

I used to ride in a yellow polo neck and gloves .  It was the accepted uniform at one time where I was.
		
Click to expand...

I used to too... I had read (probably in a Pullen- Thompson ) that yellow was "correct" so for ages, wherever possible I always wore yellow for my lessons


----------



## Rowreach (15 June 2018)

OldNag said:



			I used to too... I had read (probably in a Pullen- Thompson ) that yellow was "correct" so for ages, wherever possible I always wore yellow for my lessons 

Click to expand...

My granny used to knit me the most beautiful yellow "string" gloves and socks.  They were fantastic for riding and you couldn't have bought anything as good quality in the shops.


----------



## OldNag (15 June 2018)

Rowreach said:



			My granny used to knit me the most beautiful yellow "string" gloves and socks.  They were fantastic for riding and you couldn't have bought anything as good quality in the shops.
		
Click to expand...

Aw that is lovely!  My string gloves (as was everything else) were from Jacatex, lovely but not the same!


----------



## Northern Hare (15 June 2018)

Red-1 said:



			Orange rubber reins, that went sticky when old. I also started with the elastic chin strap.

The thing I missed most is the old white foam back protector that you stuffed down your jodhs. They did op round your kidneys and that was it. 


I would love one now, wish I had not thrown mine away. I would wear it for hacking as it was not at all restrictive like the body protectors of today. No straps round your shoulders. No restrictions. I was just at Bramham last week and the BHS or some safety organisation (Beta?) had one on display to show protection over the years. I almost went over and made an offer on it!


GS - Is this not Coal Tar Soap then? https://www.superdrug.com/Wrights/W...Sg&gclsrc=ds&dclid=CJHIkuzx0tsCFRJj0wodYSILrA

Click to expand...

I've got a job on my list to go through some old trunks in my parents loft and I have a feeling there might be one of the old white back protectors tucked away in there - if so I'll let you know and you'd be welcome to it!

It makes me wonder though, what will future generations be saying in 30-40 years, of our current protective wear of airjackets and body protectors? What advances are still to come?


----------



## Baroque (15 June 2018)

McFluff said:



			Me too, I LOVED them. Kept them till they fell apart (at least one resoleing later!).
		
Click to expand...

...and me! Mine were the colour of a conker and I had a Blakey in each heel. They sounded wonderful on concrete and made me feel a bit important ;-) How I wish we could still get those boots. Mine lasted for years and years and were bought, second hand, out of the Exchange & Mart!


----------



## Red-1 (15 June 2018)

Northern Hare said:



			I've got a job on my list to go through some old trunks in my parents loft and I have a feeling there might be one of the old white back protectors tucked away in there - if so I'll let you know and you'd be welcome to it!

It makes me wonder though, what will future generations be saying in 30-40 years, of our current protective wear of airjackets and body protectors? What advances are still to come?
		
Click to expand...

Oh wow, yes please! I remember doing open team chase in one of those white ones, then mum saw the fences and bought me the all new, all singing, all dancing "Robin" body protector on the proviso that I bin my white shaped back protector. I regretted it every hot day since! 

I looked up the new MIPS helmet, it seems they are easily available in the USA and Germany, I think I will get one when they come to the UK. Back on Track are making them, so I guess it is just a matter of time. I have always had the best helmets, but body protectors in the heat are still not good for me!


----------



## Red-1 (15 June 2018)

McFluff said:



			Me too, I LOVED them. Kept them till they fell apart (at least one resoleing later!). 

I hated the chin cups on crash helmets - I really wanted a lovely velvet hat but mum said no. 

Remember the day my friend got a chaskit rug to replace the canvas ones. Took us a while to work out how to fit it!
		
Click to expand...

I loved the Regent jodh boots with the strap too, much nicer than the elastic. 

I really wanted a Chaskit rug, but they were so much more expensive I didn't :-/


----------



## JillA (15 June 2018)

Anyone remember Barratts of Feckenham? The first real equine superstore, they also had a branch in ?Wolverhampton?


----------



## Pink_Lady (15 June 2018)

Clodagh said:



			No where near as smart as that gorgeous pony going hunting, but here is me going for a hack. I must have been about 9? 





Numnahs, never had one, made tack cleaning a chore scrubbing that grease off the underside. Ponies only allowed to wear snaffles too, even if you couldn't hold one side of them. (Not this pony, Buttons, he was a saint among beasts). I won some money on Rough and Tumble, ridden by John Francombe, in the National and bought him a cottom summer sheet at Sandon Saddlery. Loved it! Ponies had spillers cubes to eat. The hunters had straights (Mum was appalled when 'Main Ring' came out!).
Jutes and underblankets, a nightmare.
Canvas turnouts with baler twine round the legs you had to go and straighten every time the horse farted...
And how did we manage with no (equine) dentist? One saddle did a human for life, not matter what the horse. Any Essex/Herts people - remember Batchelors shop in Epping?
Oh and I wasn't allowed long boots, children wore jodphur boots and that was that. 

Click to expand...

Remember Batchelors very well ... we used to get all our stuff from there.  A good traditional saddlery with a wealth of knowledge from Mr Batchelor senior and his family


----------



## Allykat (15 June 2018)

McFluff said:



			Remember the day my friend got a chaskit rug to replace the canvas ones. Took us a while to work out how to fit it!
		
Click to expand...

One of the horses at my yard still wears an original chaskitt with the spider! As far as I'm aware it's never been reproofed and it's still going strong and said horse does love a puddle wallow!


----------



## eggs (15 June 2018)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Can also remember asking the farrier to call and getting change for twenty-quid for a full set. Now THOSE were the days....... (sighs longingly).
		
Click to expand...

My first pony was £4 for a set of shoes.  Everything was cold shod unless you could hack to the forge.


----------



## reynold (15 June 2018)

Duraglit polish wadding for nickel bits and stirrups. 

One that is rightly consigned to the bin is the old 'treatment' of blistering and firing for tendon injuries. If the horse was blistered it had to go in a neck cradle.


----------



## Meredith (15 June 2018)

JillA said:



			Anyone remember Barratts of Feckenham? The first real equine superstore, they also had a branch in ?Wolverhampton?
		
Click to expand...

I got my first bridle and green canvas NZ from them in about 1973. My first ever mail order!


----------



## paddy555 (15 June 2018)

MotherOfChickens said:



			I miss Cottage Craft plaited cotton reins, I would love some now! preferably in yellow.
		
Click to expand...

I finally found some. From Australia. Only place I could find any.   The reins, albeit not yellow, were lovely. Unfortunately the leatherwork on them was very poor and they broke. Kincade used to do them in the UK but it seems no longer.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (15 June 2018)

Northern Hare said:



			How about Dermobian - the best ever *magic* ointment for horses, but it was another product that was banned due to it's contents.  

I believe you can still get it abroad (Russia?) called Ilium Dermapred.

I once swapped an old Albion saddle for two big tubs of Dermobian and it took me years to use it all up, but it was a fantastic deal imo!!
		
Click to expand...

That was brillant, the only thing that worked on my sisters ponys skin


----------



## Hexx (15 June 2018)

BeckyFlowers said:



			Mucker boots, those bloody ugly blue lace-up things with the beige sole.  Just when you thought they couldn't get any more hideous they brought out velcro ones!
		
Click to expand...

Excuse me!  I wear these daily!  LOL!

Another one who used to put her chin strap up over the top of the hat - always wore a hairnet (still do).

Lavenir quilted waistcoats were all the rage.  I had stylo boots, but they only used to last about a year then the stitching inside would go and the insole would fall out or crease up.

All our riding school horses had blankets and jute rugs - very time consuming rugging up 30 horses on a cold night - blanket, blanket, blanket - fold back, jute rug, tuck folded bit back and secure with a surcingle (sometimes with a sponge underneath to protect the spind) and repeat!  I remember one "dressage" livery had 15 assorted sheets, blankets and duvets on and they had to go in a specific order.  Heaven help you if you got it in the wrong order!


----------



## Clodagh (15 June 2018)

I have my Dad's hunter's Newmarket blanket on our bed in winter. So warm. And heavy!


----------



## Floxie (15 June 2018)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Oh and Cavelletti.... I remember reading Pony magazine and time and again someone would be recommending a jumping lane with cavalletti; not seen any for a good many years, probably Elf n SafeTee have reneged them to the "dangerous" department..
		
Click to expand...

I believe this is the case, actually - what with them being fixed at the ends, if you trip over them you end up in a real tangle instead of the pole just dropping off. That's what I was told, anyway. It is a shame to see the old things vanish, but not unreasonable to make things safer where we can, I don't think


----------



## Tiddlypom (15 June 2018)

Floxie said:



			I believe this is the case, actually - what with them being fixed at the ends, if you trip over them you end up in a real tangle instead of the pole just dropping off. That's what I was told, anyway. It is a shame to see the old things vanish, but not unreasonable to make things safer where we can, I don't think 

Click to expand...

Yes, our Pony Club DC had a horrendous fall when a young horse cartwheeled with her over some cavaletti. The cavaletti kept rolling forwards so the horse and rider ended up crashing on top of them. She was lucky to survive, I don't know how the horse fared.

10 years on from my last pic, so into the mid 80's and a different horse, here's a mix of old and new. An old New Zealand rug which may well have previously been worn by my old mare, with a new fangled Thermatex rug underneath. Those NZ rugs were indeed awful things which slipped round and the surcingle would dig into the horse's back. I'd like to think that I had padded the surcingle somehow...







ETA The NZ rug is thankfully long gone, but the Thermatex rug is still in current use


----------



## Annagain (15 June 2018)

Kat said:



			You can still get the petal over reach boots direct from westropp on their website - I used to love them as a child and vowed to buy some when I got a horse of my own!
		
Click to expand...

I thought I was so classy as all my friends had bright red ones but I would never have had anything so tacky  I had white ones to match his socks. I found a couple of petals in the back of the drawer a while back, I must have taken them off to make the boots smaller and forgotten about them as the boots are long gone.


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 June 2018)

JillA said:



			Anyone remember Barratts of Feckenham? The first real equine superstore, they also had a branch in ?Wolverhampton?
		
Click to expand...

Two miles from where I am sitting now.  It is a Wynnstay outdoor clothing shop now.


----------



## laura_nash (15 June 2018)

Goldenstar said:



			Any one else old enough to have cared for horses bedded on peat.
		
Click to expand...

I bedded on peat last winter!  The bedding came with the property so I thought I might as well use it up.  It was just in the field shelter though, not stables.  

There are still plenty of people selling peat bedding around here, mostly mixed with some lime and sold for cows but they do sell it for horses too.


----------



## teach (15 June 2018)

BeckyFlowers said:



			Mucker boots, those bloody ugly blue lace-up things with the beige sole.  Just when you thought they couldn't get any more hideous they brought out velcro ones!
		
Click to expand...

They are currently trendy for winter inNYC! We went in Feb and were chuckling at all the commuters walking round in designer muckers!


----------



## scats (15 June 2018)

For quite a while after NZ rugs disappeared, we still called turnout rugs New Zealands.  I remember any new people to horses used to be very confused by what we meant.

I had an ancient NZ rug for my pony, that I think had been handed down from other ponies.  We used to have to throw the things on the stable walls to dry them when they were wet and the amount of failed throws that I had as a skinny child- ending in me with a sodden and heavy rug on my head.


----------



## Rowreach (15 June 2018)

annagain said:



			I thought I was so classy as all my friends had bright red ones but I would never have had anything so tacky  I had white ones to match his socks. I found a couple of petals in the back of the drawer a while back, I must have taken them off to make the boots smaller and forgotten about them as the boots are long gone.
		
Click to expand...

We were walking round the XC at Tatts the other week and we heard clackity clackity clack behind us, looked at each other and went "Petal overreach boots!!!" - and sure enough, along they came   so someone still likes them.  I found them intensely irritating myself


----------



## SallyBatty (15 June 2018)

I also remember getting all my riding gear from Jacatex when I first started riding.  I had the 'elephant ear' jodphurs, short leather boots, a very itchy hacking jacket, string gloves, always wore a yellow polo neck jumper, and my riding hat had a thin cork lining and was held on by a piece of elastic, lol.  

My first pair of long boots were the stylo rubber ones and my next hat had a harness with a thin plastic chin cup but still had next to no padding.


----------



## Annagain (15 June 2018)

Rowreach said:



			We were walking round the XC at Tatts the other week and we heard clackity clackity clack behind us, looked at each other and went "Petal overreach boots!!!" - and sure enough, along they came   so someone still likes them.  I found them intensely irritating myself 

Click to expand...

I have old vidoes of me show jumping and I can't bear the noise now but at the time I thought I was chocolate! My boy wasn't the most elegant and even just his hooves sounded like thunder so add the boots and the noise was 5 times louder with us than anyone else!


----------



## Archangel (15 June 2018)

I was clearing out my horse's trunk today and found two of those summer sheets that came free if you bought I think it was two packs of Equest - they are white with a big square saying Equest does anyone remember those?   I also found my Lavenham Cosy and Thermatex - they must be at least 20 years old and some copper sulphate crystals used to treat some proud flesh in 1979.


----------



## Meredith (15 June 2018)

Archangel said:



			I was clearing out my horse's trunk today and found two of those summer sheets that came free if you bought I think it was two packs of Equest - they are white with a big square saying Equest does anyone remember those?   I also found my Lavenham Cosy and Thermatex - they must be at least 20 years old and some copper sulphate crystals used to treat some proud flesh in 1979.
		
Click to expand...

In the deepest reaches of my rug shelves there is a blue quilt I made for my first pony in 1968. I made it from some quilt bought at a market, an old blanket and some soft tape from an upholsterers.  It hasn&#8217;t been used since he was PTS at 27 and it isn&#8217;t going any where.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (15 June 2018)

paddy555 said:



			I finally found some. From Australia. Only place I could find any.   The reins, albeit not yellow, were lovely. Unfortunately the leatherwork on them was very poor and they broke. Kincade used to do them in the UK but it seems no longer.
		
Click to expand...

oh what a shame, at least its not just me that loved them though!


----------



## Northern (15 June 2018)

Now I know we're always behind the times, but the old NZ canvas rugs are pretty popular in Australia. Pretty expensive to buy (Australian made) these days, but last forever and now come in fancy colours (purple, hot pink and bright orange!). The woollen lined ones are pretty heavy, but I just use canvas shells and they are great! Much prefer them over doona type synthetic rugs


----------



## BeckyFlowers (15 June 2018)

Does anyone remember the Loveson jodhpur boots with the square toes?  ***cringe***

I can just about remember cork-lined riding hats.  My first riding school (I started when I was three) had those hats and if they didn't have one that was small enough they picked the smallest one and lined it with newspaper until it fitted!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (15 June 2018)

BeckyFlowers said:



			Does anyone remember the Loveson jodhpur boots with the square toes?  ***cringe***
		
Click to expand...

yep, I had some -they lasted for years and were really comfy. why the cringe?


----------



## Floxie (15 June 2018)

My mum used to glue me a bit of terry towling into my chin strap cup 

Also loved the westrop boots. Flap flap flap.


----------



## McFluff (15 June 2018)

Allykat said:



			One of the horses at my yard still wears an original chaskitt with the spider! As far as I'm aware it's never been reproofed and it's still going strong and said horse does love a puddle wallow!
		
Click to expand...

Wow, thats impressive. If I remember right that rug lasted for years and was very effective.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (15 June 2018)

JillA said:



			Anyone remember Barratts of Feckenham? The first real equine superstore, they also had a branch in ?Wolverhampton?
		
Click to expand...

Also was a store in Solihull. I was always in there!  

Dermobion was great, fabulous on wounds etc.  

My farrier used to measure the pony's feet and make the shoes to fit. &#9786;


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (15 June 2018)

I still have my late first mares t/o rug - a blue canvas extra deep with no cross overs.


----------



## Bob notacob (16 June 2018)

I remember when stable lads rode out in flat caps (turning them round for fast work) The jockey club said we all had to ride in crash hats (1973 i think) You should have heard the grumbling. Yet within 6 months everyone had personally experienced the benefits of the new hats. No one wore silks  .This only came about once girls started to be stable "lads"and felt the need to brighten things up . Conventional wellingtons would have been dangerous so we used ladies wellies ,with a more pointed toe and turned the top down to give it a racing boot look,lol. In wet weather there was always an assortment of those old rubberised canvas riding mac s in the tea room .These macs held rain in rather than kept it out.  Tea room is a very grand name for  a complete pit of a room where we drank stewed  tea at 9am after first lot was over . Sandwiches were toasted  on an electric rire that certainly left something to be desired . An errant piece of toast curling the wrong way could short circuit the thing. Happy days.


----------



## mytwofriends (16 June 2018)

I had a separate harness to wear over my riding hat to reinforce the very unsafe elastic! The plastic chin cup was especially unattractive when it was worn slightly to one side .......


----------



## mums the groom (16 June 2018)

Loved my loves on jodhpur boots they lasted me years, shame new boots only last a year if I'm lucky regardless of price


----------



## Kat (16 June 2018)

mytwofriends said:



			I had a separate harness to wear over my riding hat to reinforce the very unsafe elastic! The plastic chin cup was especially unattractive when it was worn slightly to one side .......
		
Click to expand...

I had one of those! My mum was terrified of horses so embraced all the latest safety equipment &#128514;


----------



## Baroque (16 June 2018)

What about the Win A Pony competitions in The Sun paper. One year I won a Swain Adeney whip and I remember asking my mum whether she thought the girl who won the pony would want to swap. Sad for me, she thought not. I had the whip for over 30 years though.


----------



## View (16 June 2018)

mytwofriends said:



			I had a separate harness to wear over my riding hat to reinforce the very unsafe elastic! The plastic chin cup was especially unattractive when it was worn slightly to one side .......
		
Click to expand...

Ooh, I had forgotten about them.  My very first hat had a harness and chin cup, before I was given a skull cap, still with the lovely chin cup.


----------



## chocolategirl (17 June 2018)

ILuvCowparsely said:



			The cough post reminded me of Easakof for horses, we put on their bit and it would ease the coughing for riding etc.






 Also Ruby wormer  which was good for horses with allergy or reacting to Ivermectin  I still  have one from the past un used it wormed for bots particularly.  Do you remember anything from the past you want to share that you used or have a photo of? 





Sorry they are a bit big
		
Click to expand...

My horse used to LOVE easakof! I would dip a carrot into the tub to feed it to him, but he was also more than willing to lick it straight out of the pot lol! Ive tried to find it recently but I dont think they make it any more which is a real shame.


----------



## Woah (17 June 2018)

Baroque said:



			Oh yes! And if it was really cold, a wilton blanket underneath folded to a point over the neck then folded back over the wither and all held together with a roller. A leather anti-cast one to be really smart. Those were the days!
		
Click to expand...

Yes I was just thinking of this exact same thing!  I had a really lovely old padded leather roller for my pony !


----------



## Woah (17 June 2018)

A thick straw bed. Gives me a warm fuzzy feeling just thinking about it. Anyone still use straw as preferred bedding?


----------



## Woah (17 June 2018)

Fluffypiglet said:



			Y
How exciting! I used to love clacking around in these on my pony feeling like a professional SJ! Tend to canter a lot as that made the best sound.  I note theyve made them quieter tho.... sighs....

Click to expand...

The overreach boots I used to remember were rubber with no fastenings - just had to pull them over hoof inside out then fold down .  &#128514;


----------



## Woah (17 June 2018)

String girths - horrible when I think of these now they surely could pinch?!
Nickel bits, and those round rubber disc like  things that you put on each side of bit to prevent bit being pulled through mouth for gymkhana games - who remembers correct name for these?!!
Loving this thread btw, more and more memories flooding back !


----------



## Cortez (17 June 2018)

Woah said:



			String girths - horrible when I think of these now they surely could pinch?!
Nickel bits, and those round rubber disc like  things that you put on each side of bit to prevent bit being pulled through mouth for gymkhana games - who remembers correct name for these?!!
Loving this thread btw, more and more memories flooding back !
		
Click to expand...

Actually, string girths are the least likely to pinch as they are flexible and able to move around any contour, and easily washed; they're in daily use here and are what I'd recommend to anyone with a girth sore.

Bit rubbers are the name for the discs.


----------



## Cortez (17 June 2018)

Woah said:



			A thick straw bed. Gives me a warm fuzzy feeling just thinking about it. Anyone still use straw as preferred bedding?
		
Click to expand...

Yes; hate shavings, although they are a good bedding if kept properly clean, which they rarely are.


----------



## Puff (17 June 2018)

Im a 90s kid but remember lots of these from my first riding school- quite a rough and ready farm set up with string girths, cotton/nylon orange reins, rubber bit guards or biscuits, canvas nz rugs and even a couple of jutes! The horses were all fed straights and still were when I left as a teen in the mid 2000s. The ponies had velvet sharks tooth brow bands and the horses had brass clincher ones! Love them and never see them about anymore. Everything had an eggbutt snaffle. Ah nostalgia!
The proprietor who was the farmers wife wore one of those checked green bronte puffa coats! Saw one on eBay recently quite highly priced as a vintage item lol


----------



## Keith_Beef (17 June 2018)

Woah said:



			A thick straw bed. Gives me a warm fuzzy feeling just thinking about it. Anyone still use straw as preferred bedding?
		
Click to expand...

Most horses at the yard where I ride are on straw. A few are on shavings, either because they are so greedy that they eat the straw and make themselves ill, or they get wheezy from the dust.



Woah said:



			A few of the horses also have bit rubbers...
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Mule (17 June 2018)

Keith_Beef said:



			Most horses at the yard where I ride are on straw. A few are on shavings, either because they are so greedy that they eat the straw and make themselves ill, or they get wheezy from the dust.



A few of the horses also have bit rubbers...
		
Click to expand...

All of the horses where I have lessons use rubber bit guards, I use the riding school horses when mine is on his winter break. The bit guards are a right pain when you're not used to them, especially if a horse is headshy. To be fair, while I'm fiddling about with those things i can understand why any sensible horse would sidle off or stick it's head in the air


----------



## Puff (17 June 2018)

I think using rubber bit guards is technically correct/ recommended when using a loose ring snaffle as they are more likely to be pulled through the mouth?


----------



## Sandstone1 (17 June 2018)

Puff said:



			I think using rubber bit guards is technically correct/ recommended when using a loose ring snaffle as they are more likely to be pulled through the mouth?
		
Click to expand...

I Always thought that bit guards were to stop the bit pinching the horses mouth.


----------



## Puff (17 June 2018)

Yeah that too, maybe that what loose ring snaffles are more prone to, I know I read something about it somewhere in the distant past!


----------



## Mule (17 June 2018)

Sandstone1 said:



			I Always thought that bit guards were to stop the bit pinching the horses mouth.
		
Click to expand...

I've heard that too. They don't pinch my own horse but in a riding school I can see why they'd want to be careful.


----------



## Mule (17 June 2018)

Puff said:



			I think using rubber bit guards is technically correct/ recommended when using a loose ring snaffle as they are more likely to be pulled through the mouth?
		
Click to expand...

I think the d ring is used for that.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (17 June 2018)

I still have my very first riding crop Harry Hall circa 1975 and a later pair of adult string gloves.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (17 June 2018)

I also have my first ponys Lavenham and Cottage Craft headcollar circa mid 1980s.


----------



## dozzie (17 June 2018)

I used westropp and would still do, if I was jumping/xc as they don't invert. Best boots ever for one that over reached on an old injury.


----------



## dozzie (17 June 2018)

reynold said:



			Duraglit polish wadding for nickel bits and stirrups. 

One that is rightly consigned to the bin is the old 'treatment' of blistering and firing for tendon injuries. If the horse was blistered it had to go in a neck cradle.
		
Click to expand...

Agree,


----------



## el_Snowflakes (18 June 2018)

BeckyFlowers said:



			Mucker boots, those bloody ugly blue lace-up things with the beige sole.  Just when you thought they couldn't get any more hideous they brought out velcro ones!
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, they were particularly fetching when teamed with black watch tartan Puffa jacket & riding hat with rubber chin guard!


----------



## PaddyMonty (18 June 2018)

Being a child of the early 60's (starting riding in 64) our ponies didn't have any of those fancy rugs etc. They went naked 12 months a year.
Kit for  pony was snaffle bridal, jute backed saddle, string girth. That was it. No boots of any kind
Grooming kit was dandy and body brush plus hoof pick (fold up sort you carried when out hacking). Halter not head collar.
Bedding was the shavings we used to collect from saw mill in large sacks which was free.
Simpler times and in many ways somewhat more fun than these days.


----------



## Keith_Beef (18 June 2018)

PaddyMonty said:



			Halter not head collar.
		
Click to expand...

Is it just the name that's changed, or is there a difference between the two?

When I was a kid, although not a horsey family, we always called it a halter, and it is only since starting to ride regularly in about 2012 and especially since I started making my own tack, that I've started to use the term headcollar, because that's the name I usually see in harness maker's pattern books...


----------



## PaddyMonty (18 June 2018)

Very different. A halter was just a rope made in to a nose band and head piece. The piece of rope that formed the head piece went back down through the nose band allowing it to be lengthened and shortened. One size fitted all.

Just found one.
https://www.saddlery.biz/wicked-equestrian-rope-halter


----------



## Chinchilla (18 June 2018)

PaddyMonty said:



			Very different. A halter was just a rope made in to a nose band and head piece. The piece of rope that formed the head piece went back down through the nose band allowing it to be lengthened and shortened. One size fitted all.

Just found one.
https://www.saddlery.biz/wicked-equestrian-rope-halter

Click to expand...

Those are still used in native showing sometimes - and in cattle showing lol - but they are white normally. I really like the look of them but can't justify anymore headcollars.


----------



## Allykat (18 June 2018)

Knew I had one somewhere.... 

Classic look for the mid 90's... mucker boots, beige Caldene jods and skull cap with sweaty chin cup! I'm impressed at my matchyness too lol.


----------



## tankgirl1 (18 June 2018)

BeckyFlowers said:



			Does anyone remember the Loveson jodhpur boots with the square toes?  ***cringe***

!
		
Click to expand...

My first pair of joddy boots where loveson square toed ones lol!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (18 June 2018)

I have a few old rugs
 canvas
 polywarm and another one with the old fastnings


----------



## SpottyMare (18 June 2018)

Woah said:



			A thick straw bed. Gives me a warm fuzzy feeling just thinking about it. Anyone still use straw as preferred bedding?
		
Click to expand...

Yep - me.  My mare won't countenance anything but straw...


----------



## DD (19 June 2018)

Horseshoes. my horses are now barefoot.


----------

